

Why Programmers Thrive - dataker
http://sumof.xyz/Why-Programmers-Thrive/

======
dozzie
The same reason why two centuries ago mechanical engineers throve.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Thrived? Thriven?

~~~
dozzie
As far as I know, this is an irregular verb, but I may be wrong.

